# My 680 Dutch tank



## paulharris (16 Jan 2016)

*Final full tank shot:


 *



*Title: Dutch 680 litres*

*Dimensions: *6 x 2 x 2 feet

*CO2:* about 12ppm via an external reactor

*Filtration: *2 x ehiem canister filters

*Lights: *5 x 85w t5 tubes

*Photo Period:* Growlux 10 hours then 2 x 8 hours + 2 x 4hours

*Fertilisation: *Dry fert solution alternate days

*Substrate: *Gravel. Originally with some garden soil

*Hardscape: *Bog wood with moss

*Flora: *Right to left; Hydrocotyle verticilliata, Microsorum Windelov, Hydgrophils difformis, Cyrotocorne balansae, Nesaea crassicaulis, Crytocoryne petchetii, Bacopa carollina, Myrophillum sp, Ludwigia Rubin, Glossostima elanoides, Hemianthus micranthenoides, Ludwigia acuta, Java moss,Heterantherea zosterifolia,  Nymphaea zenkeri, Crytocoryne wendtii green, Linophila sesifolia, Ceratopteris thalictoides, 

*Fauna: *20 Harlequins, 20 Rummynose, 10 pencil fish, 2 Dwarf Gourmai,  Platies 50+ and more every day

*Journal Link: *


*Additional photos:*


----------



## nduli (16 Jan 2016)

lovely, great pic, superb colours


----------



## russchilds (16 Jan 2016)

Amazing!! Really beautiful! Love the red platies against the green of the plants!!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Jan 2016)

Hi Paulharris,Nice planting. Great photo too


----------



## paulharris (17 Jan 2016)

Thank you for your encouraging responses. The tank has developed over the years, I have had a few problems and have learned by experience


----------



## mort (17 Jan 2016)

I love the openness of the front and the contrast of the red platy against the vivid green.


----------



## rebel (17 Jan 2016)

Wow looks like a extremely well executed Dutch in a traditional sense although a purist may say that there are slightly too many species! 

How old is it?


----------



## paulharris (17 Jan 2016)

Hi Rebel

The tank has been running in its present location for 16 years. It tends to get neglected in the summer when I am busy with my seasonal horticulture business and recovers in the autumn. I try to follow the NBAT guidelines regarding number of species however I have not been successful with all the species I have tried to grow. Pogostemon erectus had been  a challenge if any one can offer advice on this. Also what other species have others founddo well in this kind of environment?


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Jan 2016)

Lovely looking tank,I agree with others the colour of the Wagtail Platys against the planting is very good


----------



## dan4x4 (17 Jan 2016)

Beautiful tank, truly impressive.

Superb colouration as previously mentioned.

Look like a jewell of the natural world. Thanks for sharing it with everyone.


----------



## paulharris (18 Jan 2016)

Thank you for your comments, more pictures attached. Grolux enhances the colour of the Platies. Photography is new to me, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jagillham (18 Jan 2016)

This tank is exceptional - if only I could achieve similar results!

What's the secret?! 

Is that a moss wall at the back, pictures have not come up very large on my laptop.


----------



## paulharris (18 Jan 2016)

jagillham said:


> This tank is exceptional - if only I could achieve similar results!
> 
> What's the secret?!
> 
> Is that a moss wall at the back, pictures have not come up very large on my laptop.



No secret just the usual things. Over the years I have added to the system. CO2 gave the biggest improvement. Our water is very hard and RO water helps. Oddly I find that growth is best with fewer water changes, contary to advice. Does anyone know why this should be? Over the years I have found some plants grow and other don't.

I have black card behind the glass on the back wall. The back glass is not cleaned.

Sorry if I have not posted the pics in the best way- advice?


----------



## jagillham (18 Jan 2016)

I think it is because they are being attached as an attachment rather than a link from photobucket?

How hard is your water? It is something I'm looking into at the moment being in North Kent! What kind of mix do you do?


----------



## paulharris (18 Jan 2016)

jagillham said:


> I think it is because they are being attached as an attachment rather than a link from photobucket?
> 
> I am not sure if this is right, please let me know if it works
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/paul_harris6/media/DSC_0073_zps0nqtq6uy.jpg.html


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Jan 2016)

oh wow. I love the colour green with the red mollies. amazing

cheers
ryan


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (22 Jan 2016)

Amazing tank. Love this picture http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/paul_harris6/media/DSC_0079_zpsgfbg6bsn.jpg.html
That makes me itching desire to get a big tank.


----------



## paulharris (22 Jan 2016)

Thanks Alexander. The size allows the schools of Harlequins and Rummynose to swim the length of the aquarium. They occupy different parts of the swimming space. Rummy nose are always below and nearer the front of the tank than the Harlequins


----------



## Jose (22 Jan 2016)

Looks Great man. Plants look so solid and not on the blink of catastrophe like many ADA tanks with too much light. How many water changes on this one? And how much RO water? Do you know how hard your water is?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jan 2016)

Fantastic, healthy plants and great to see my old favourite - platies.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (22 Jan 2016)

Was this photo edited for rbg colors?  If not, wow.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulharris (24 Jan 2016)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Was this photo edited for rbg colors?  If not, wow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


The lights make the colours stand out, Grolux especially. My choice of tubes was guided advice posted on this forum.


----------



## paulharris (26 Jan 2016)

I'm still practicing the photography and posting pics. Lets see if this works
http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/paul_harris6/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Jan 2016)

Really lovely tank....the platys are perfect too.


----------



## woodster (18 Feb 2016)

Now that's what you call a full tank, looks good.


----------



## Elliot Downs (5 Mar 2016)

Great looking tank, colours really pop!!


----------



## spyder (24 Mar 2016)

Looking really clean and healthy. I'm not a fan of platies but they do look good against the plants as many have mentioned. I could be tempted to add a trio to my tank at a later date.


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Mar 2016)

paulharris said:


> No secret just the usual things. Over the years I have added to the system. CO2 gave the biggest improvement. Our water is very hard and RO water helps. Oddly I find that growth is best with fewer water changes, contary to advice. Does anyone know why this should be? Over the years I have found some plants grow and other don't.
> 
> I have black card behind the glass on the back wall. The back glass is not cleaned.
> 
> Sorry if I have not posted the pics in the best way- advice?



Interesting you mention about the hard water, and difficulty with pogostemon erectus. I have had success with it, my water is naturally soft; I wonder if that could be a factor.


----------



## paulharris (27 Mar 2016)

1 week after a major replant of all the stem plants and Cut back of the rooted species. The Gloss had become a thick matted carpet, after replanting with  just a few shoots it is just starting to run.


----------



## paulharris (27 Mar 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Interesting you mention about the hard water, and difficulty with pogostemon erectus. I have had success with it, my water is naturally soft; I wonder if that could be a factor.


I'm using RO water but still struggling with pogostemon erectus


----------



## Graham Bell (4 Apr 2016)

Looking very good, no beating large tanks


----------



## MWS (4 Apr 2016)

paulharris said:


> I'm using RO water but still struggling with pogostemon erectus



Brilliant tank!

According to the suppliers website (Severn Trent) the water in my area is medium hard and pogostemon erectus grows very well.


----------



## paulharris (9 Apr 2016)

Latest pics, recovering well 3 weeks after replant
.


----------



## fandango (5 Jun 2016)

wonderful!


----------



## David2016 (6 Jul 2016)

Hi Paul, now that's a nicely planted tank. 
Do you mind me asking what co2 set up you have? 
Shortly ( oct) I'll be setting up my new 470lt tank. 
Thanks 
David


----------



## Possessed200 (6 Jul 2016)

Wow that looks amazing.


----------



## paulharris (15 Jul 2016)

David2016 said:


> Hi Paul, now that's a nicely planted tank.
> Do you mind me asking what co2 set up you have?
> Shortly ( oct) I'll be setting up my new 470lt tank.
> Thanks
> David


Hi David

I have a 5kg fire extinguisher and an external reactor which lasts about a year running at about 5 bubbles per second


----------



## Jester (11 Aug 2016)

stunning, nothing more to add!


----------



## David2016 (28 Aug 2016)

Thanks Paul, 
I have just purchased an AM 1000 external reactor . 
This will be run from a 5kg FE 
Another item crossed of the " to get list"


----------



## Mark Allen (29 Aug 2016)

Indeed, thats one amazing tank you have there!


----------



## HiNtZ (7 Sep 2016)

paulharris said:


> Oddly I find that growth is best with fewer water changes, contary to advice. Does anyone know why this should be?



You know what, I'm totally with you on that. After a water change, day 1 and 2 are the worst for the tank. Then day 3 and 4 are amazing. 5 6 7 are pretty consistent - then I do a WC and make it look like crap again.


----------



## paulharris (21 Sep 2016)

Could it be that there is something in our water supply that is causing this, maybe a herbicide residue?


----------

